# Your Christmas Wish List



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What's on your list this year? I need some good ideas.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

An electric hoist for the garage. I've used my dad's a few times to lift mowers, skin deer, or lift things into the back of a truck. It was a treat, I had only used block and tackle or a come along in the past.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Post Malone Crocs

https://www.instagram.com/p/CIips9DM70j/?igshid=1k2xyhc740f49

:lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That was a joke. I'm kind of at a loss for gift ideas this year. I'll just take one of whatever @Redtenchu wants.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

After some badgering from the wife, I put this on the stocking stuffer list. 
Spalding Inflating Needles https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01L6SMWL4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_qS51FbTKW7C60

Other things could be 
2 cycle gas additive 
Latex gloves 
1 gallon sprayer
Leather man multi tool ...because I lost mine recently.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm certain my wife called @Ware and @dfw_pilot for gift ideas. So I'll list a few.

ProPlugger = all lawn guys need one, even if they don't realize it.

Lawn hat = awesome for anyone with or without hair.

Some Crocs would be cool.

Classic dad gifts of socks, underwear, and pajama pants are always a solid idea!


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Being in Ohio and not wanting to pay a lot of money on a heater or permanently mount anything I really want one or 2 milk house heaters. My dad has 2 of these and they keep a nice sized 2 car garage 20*+ degrees over normal temps. We detailed a car and it was in upper 30 and it kept everything nice and warm in the upper 50's.

Link: https://www.ruralking.com/trustech-milkhouse-utility-heater-tfh-1500


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The Fumoto Oil Drain Valve is a great gift idea, makes oil changes quick and easy.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

@michaelh0326 That's a great idea! I recently purchased a Briggs and Stratton vacuum pump oil extractor. I really like that as well. So much easier.

The highlights from my list:
Chapin 24V Push Sprayer (swinging big on this one)
Echo Speed-Feed 400 trimmer head
Angle grinder (for blade sharpening and other things of course)
Blade balancer (hopefully I get the grinder too)
Milwaukee 12V impact wrench
S100 cycle cleaner

Wildcard:
Creality 3D printer


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No list. Kids each spend about $10 on the wife and I. Otherwise, anything I want I buy. As far as anything between my parents and siblings we all pick a charity and give in lieu of gifts.

Edited to add: Plus my wish list is unreasonable and outlandish. Anything less and I wouldn't be able to hide my disappointment.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

michaelh0326 said:


> The Fumoto Oil Drain Valve is a great gift idea, makes oil changes quick and easy.


Good call! The Mightiest of Quinns got me on those and I now have them on both our vehicles.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Santa Claus brought me mine today


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@BrainBailey I love my m12 stuff.

I'll be the outsider here and go against the fumoto. I took it off my last truck. Oil changes were slow but clean but I had some leaks. Went back to the factory plug and had no problems.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Lottery tickets. Preferably the winning kind. :mrgreen:


----------

